# Personal crisis - gone for a few days



## Piratecat (Mar 3, 2005)

The wife of one of my best friends just passed away. I'll be gone from the site for a few days. There's a bunch of stuff I'm in the process of doing, including FINALLY finishing the lists for server donation prizes -- I'll finish that as soon as i'm back from CT.

Thanks, gang, and sorry.

Kevin


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 3, 2005)

My condolances - take care.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 3, 2005)

*hugs*

My condolences, Kevin.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 3, 2005)

My condolences.

Better take one day longer than one day too short, as well.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 3, 2005)

comfort your friend. we can take care of the rest.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm sorry Kevin.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2005)

My heart with is you and the family.


----------



## BSF (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh my!  I am so sorry to hear that Piratecat.  Do what you need to, we will still be here when you get back. 

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you and your friend.


----------



## Thorod Ashstaff (Mar 4, 2005)

Life first, always!  Do what you have to do, help your friend, and know good vibes are headed your way.

Charles


----------

